# Lazy Pit Puppy?



## dusti30 (Mar 8, 2017)

Anyone else have an issue with their pit pup like me? I've seen him play outside with our other dog whos a mix of bull terrier and American Pit Bull but when i go out side to try and play with him he just sits at my feet. He wont fetch the ball and doesnt seem interested in the spring pole. Hes 5 months and last weight about 2 weeks ago was 22 lbs. I feed him Bully Max 1 1/2 cups twice a day.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What do you have on the end of your flirt pole? Some dogs aren't prey driven, but are food driven or toy driver and tying something edible or squeaky to the end will help encourage them to chase. My old boy refused to chase when he was younger until I tied a pig ear to the end. After a few months of that and my verbal encouragements he was good with just a toy. 

If you could, please post a pic of your dog. Age and weight very so much between bull breeds, and sometimes even within one bull breed. 

To post a pic, put it into a photo sharing site like photobucket and then post the image link directly into the thread.


----------



## dusti30 (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks for the advice i ll try that. Hes 6 month he weighed 22 pounds 2 weeks ago before the Bully Max. You can see the photos here it was hard to take pictures with him wanting to be by my feet.

dusti30's Recent Uploads | Photobucket


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He looks pretty on point for his size and age. Just watch with the Bully Max that he doesn't get over weight. It appears to be for high energy dogs.

Some dogs are just couch potatoes. My boy hasn't been active since I brought him home. He walks when I ask him to and chases the flirt pole when I bring it out. But other then that, he just wants to be near me and lounging. So it really just sounds to me like you have a great bond with your dog and he just wants to be near you. 
Try the treat on the flirt pole and see if that gets him going. Use words of encouragement with that and eventually those words of encouragement will get him riled up for whatever game you want to play with him.


----------



## dusti30 (Mar 8, 2017)

Okay thank you. This really helps.


----------

